# Ruger LCP review



## Grenadier (May 13, 2008)

Here's a nice review of Ruger's first serious concealed carry pistol, the LCP:

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-LCP.htm

Very similar to a Kel-Tec P3AT, but apparently more refined.  

Good accuracy and reliability, especially for a true pocket pistol, and recoil is quite manageable (again for a pocket pistol), thanks to a locked breech mechanism.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting the review.

It'll be interesting to see how these things are in the reliability department after they've been around for a while.  I will *never* own a Kel-tec but if these end up being decent, it might be an okay option for times when the _need_ for deep concealment is present (I don't believe in carrying a tiny pistol just for "comfort").


----------

